# [Eclipse] JFace kommt mit ein paar netten Layout Gehilfen in Eclipse 3.2 :)



## Thomas Darimont (23. November 2006)

Hallo!

Wer mit SWT/JFace arbeitet hat sicherlich schonmal das GridLayout verwendet und gemerkt, dass das manchmal eine höllische Fummellei ist damit zu arbeiten....
Nun kommt mit Eclipse 3.2 die org.eclipse.jface.layout.GridDataFactory to the rescue 
Siehe auch hier:
http://help.eclipse.org/help32/topi...ltof="GridLayoutFactory" "gridlayoutfactori" 

Gruß Tom


----------

